

Remembering Names - The Real Secret - rrohan189
http://www.alearningaday.com/2011/11/remembering-names-real-secret.html

======
sp332
Sorry, this is bull. I can remember a lot of things _about_ someone, things
they did or said (even verbatim) and still not remember their name. Caring
about a person is not the same as remembering their name.

